# 2016 bow porn



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

let see the 2016 bow porn!

post up pics!


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

Haven't found a bow that makes me want to get rid of my Prodigy. I wouldn't have the money anyway after buying the girlfriend (now fiancé) this. 







But here is my rig.


----------



## natural.path (Oct 5, 2013)

At the risk of sounding really dumb....What is Bow Porn????



kgtech said:


> let see the 2016 bow porn!
> 
> post up pics!


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

natural.path said:


> At the risk of sounding really dumb....What is Bow Porn????


Bow pics


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

AZSpaniol said:


> Haven't found a bow that makes me want to get rid of my Prodigy. I wouldn't have the money anyway after buying the girlfriend (now fiancé) this.
> View attachment 3617385
> 
> But here is my rig.
> ...


You better go buy one now while you still can!!!!!Ruuuuuuun!!!!lol Jk I've been married for 9 years and buy more bows now then 13 years ago before meeting my wife.Congratulations


----------



## lgreenslade3 (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Its real and not like a Yeti.. there are titanium colored Elites! !! That's the 1rst 1 I've ever seen


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

5ringking said:


> Its real and not like a Yeti.. there are titanium colored Elites! !! That's the 1rst 1 I've ever seen


And its bada** i want one now.


----------



## GuntherChaconne (Mar 9, 2015)

AZSpaniol said:


> Haven't found a bow that makes me want to get rid of my Prodigy. I wouldn't have the money anyway after buying the girlfriend (now fiancé) this.
> View attachment 3617385
> 
> But here is my rig.
> ...


Good man! Congratulations


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

2016 Xpedition Xception


----------



## slodsm (Oct 4, 2011)

Deadeye1205 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's looks exactly like Cinamon Creek in Ft Worth. Just sayin.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Tag


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

jmpk said:


> 2016 Xpedition Xception
> 
> View attachment 3617793


Looks cold!


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

slodsm said:


> That's looks exactly like Cinamon Creek in Ft Worth. Just sayin.


That's because it is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slodsm (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice, I spend way too much time (money) in there to recognize it from that tiny view. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

AZSpaniol said:


> Haven't found a bow that makes me want to get rid of my Prodigy. I wouldn't have the money anyway after buying the girlfriend (now fiancé) this.
> View attachment 3617385
> 
> But here is my rig.
> ...


Bows will come and go but the right woman usually only comes around once. I would give up all my bows before my wife and I am 20 years into the deal. Congrats!


----------



## Bowhunteron72 (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## wolfkill65 (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## wolfkill65 (Jan 20, 2016)

JHENS87 said:


>


wow, that's quite the bow!!


----------



## Art Damage (Oct 21, 2015)

JHEN, that Prime is gorgeous! I've developed a bit of an unhealthy obsession with Prime products as of late.

Here's my 2016 PSE Supra EXT - just picked it up at 7pm last night, can't wait to run some arrows through it.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Nice bows! The Prime and the titanium Elite are standouts.
Is the Prime a Rize?


----------



## Retaks (Nov 18, 2012)

2016 PSE Dream Season Decree. Sorry about the bad pic. It was when i first got it.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

^Nice M7


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

is that a Karbon bow thats not decked out in blue? you feeling ok?


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

wolfkill65 said:


> wow, that's quite the bow!!


Thanks, its a good shooter


Art Damage said:


> JHEN, that Prime is gorgeous! I've developed a bit of an unhealthy obsession with Prime products as of late.
> 
> Here's my 2016 PSE Supra EXT - just picked it up at 7pm last night, can't wait to run some arrows through it.


They do create a nice little obsession to want more Primes


Mathias said:


> Nice bows! The Prime and the titanium Elite are standouts.
> Is the Prime a Rize?


Yes sir its a Rize. Already drawn blood with it too.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

JHENS87 said:


> is that a Karbon bow thats not decked out in blue? you feeling ok?


My Obsession I went orange this year. Crazy huh?

Now when I get my next Elite or Halon...blue again. LOL


----------



## irnwrkr3 (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's my daughters 2016 huntress that she decided on. Still waiting on the matching quiver, sight and stab. I haven't decided yet on which color Defcon I'm going with. I'm leaning towards last leaf smoke with orange cams and black and buckskin string/cables.


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

Deadeye1205 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a big fan of colored bows or camo for that matter but that is freaking rad...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROSEN (Dec 29, 2014)

Just hit the 13 weeks wait for my new Defiant turbo. That thing takes its time 

Here is my other 2 babys


----------



## Creeks N Ridges (Oct 22, 2012)

Karbon said:


> ^Nice M7


Thanks Brother


----------



## bigblock534 (Aug 29, 2008)

Def-con M7


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

Some more for you.


----------



## DirtNapNate (Dec 27, 2015)

In the process of finishing mine up.


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

Just got this Defiant Turbo ,can't wait to start tuning it


----------



## GROSEN (Dec 29, 2014)

Kaveman44 said:


> Just got this Defiant Turbo ,can't wait to start tuning it


:greenwithenvy:

:set1_signs009:

:iamwithstupid:


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

I really cant believe how smooth this bow is, i bought it with out ever shooting a hoyt , thank god i did,


----------



## chainsawz (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## chainsawz (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## chainsawz (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## 17ghk (Nov 11, 2009)

bigblock534 said:


> Def-con M7


Dude that bow is bad azz! Love that color combo!


----------



## Pointblanktx (Dec 31, 2015)

bigblock534 said:


> Def-con M7


Wow, that is awesome right there!


----------



## bigblock534 (Aug 29, 2008)

Pointblanktx said:


> Wow, that is awesome right there!


Thanks guys! Its a sweet bow..


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Sent 3 bows out today. Got another on order. I'll have pics in a few weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbuck22 (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Kaveman44 said:


> I really cant believe how smooth this bow is, i bought it with out ever shooting a hoyt , thank god i did,


Brought a dozen roses home with that new turbo!Smart man.....Slow clap


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

AK&HIboy said:


> Brought a dozen roses home with that new turbo!Smart man.....Slow clap


you got that right!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## vaportrail83 (Jan 11, 2016)

just got her set up about two weeks ago. Loving it!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tjg (Nov 1, 2012)

my Defcon M6


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

18 year old conquest pro just been dipped, got a spare focus grip I'm putting on it and new straight black threads on the way, best part about it is the dipping cost me a rest I had no use for, this ol girl still performs when I do everything right 









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Nice stuff guys. I'm still waiting on my BowTech BT-X Typhon to come in.

Where is the ABSOLUTE BEST place to get a bow dipped currently?


----------



## devinrauch (Feb 18, 2013)

e32


----------



## Walker40 (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Here is my chill x and my no cam htr


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

hey karbon, not only nice bow but you have great taste in mats too, loyal through good and bad, :wink:


----------



## Turk745 (Feb 10, 2008)

2016 hunting rig. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

Deadeye1205 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Other guy beat me to it, CCR.

Two things:

1. SICK, I mean SICK color combo on that Elite. That gray and black looks amazing. Coolest looking Elite I've ever seen hands down. 

2. Your location says Florida. Did you drive 20 hours to Ft Worth to get that bow?


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

Negative, moved back to Fort Worth. So I'm here full time, shooting for CCR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nele22 (Mar 10, 2009)

Obsession Defcon 6 in ASAT


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

Deadeye1205 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how do you like the 34?


----------



## KSandTXbowman (Dec 5, 2004)

When you dip a bow do you have your shop take everything off like the cams and bushing and etc?


----------



## Josarn1 (Nov 21, 2014)

bigbuck22 said:


> [iurl="http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=3621202&d=1453325293"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are the biggest cams I've ever seen.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

AK&HIboy said:


> You better go buy one now while you still can!!!!!Ruuuuuuun!!!!lol Jk I've been married for 9 years and buy more bows now then 13 years ago before meeting my wife.Congratulations





GuntherChaconne said:


> Good man! Congratulations





tack09 said:


> Bows will come and go but the right woman usually only comes around once. I would give up all my bows before my wife and I am 20 years into the deal. Congrats!


Thanks guys. The Lord has blessed me with an amazing woman. She even shares this great hobby with me, although she's not as obsessed as me. Here's her bow.


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

kgtech said:


> how do you like the 34?


I love it... One of the best shooting bows I've ever had. Very easy to shoot well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TroyP (Feb 24, 2013)

Deadeye1205 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AWESOME!!! I think this exact rig may be on my radar.


----------



## TroyP (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## JRB 50 (Dec 15, 2015)

Awesome!!


----------



## msac (Sep 9, 2013)

TroyP said:


> [iurl="http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=3627762&d=1453408041"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love that color!!!


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

slodsm said:


> That's looks exactly like Cinamon Creek in Ft Worth. Just sayin.


Great place 🏼


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

my son's new elite

View attachment 3630442

View attachment 3630450

View attachment 3630458


hopefully i'll be joining him next month with a 34


----------



## jones405 (Jul 30, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

kgtech said:


> my son's new elite
> 
> View attachment 3630442
> 
> ...


Man that is BA!Best looking camo hands down!


----------



## Oppie56 (Nov 13, 2013)

Black Anthem Halon 6.


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

TroyP said:


> View attachment 3627762


🤑 So siiiiiiiiiick!


----------



## next30years (Jun 4, 2015)

Added an Elite to the inventory:









Elite Impulse 31 29/50


----------



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

My Halon and Chill X


----------



## CritterBuster (Nov 16, 2007)

My new X6... Love it!


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

more pic


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

next30years said:


> Added an Elite to the inventory:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That might just be the best lookin rig I've laid my eyes on!Wich happens allot but still that is a kick ass rig you got.


----------



## GROSEN (Dec 29, 2014)

My new Defiant Turbo Should be in next week.

Here is My CST ZT


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

rodney482 said:


>


I like that combo. What do you call the riser color?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

2016 defcon purple perfection 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYArrowSlinger (Jan 27, 2010)

My new rig...


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

WNYArrowSlinger said:


> My new rig...


I really like that blue! I was torn between blue and purple. Yours looks sweet! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Dark Earth cerakote


M


whack n stack said:


> I like that combo. What do you call the riser color?
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDB9818 (Jul 6, 2010)

2016 Elite Impulse 31. Black riser Kuiu Vias limbs and some awesome threads from Twisted X. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## nuttinbutchunks (Jul 18, 2008)

Here's my SX1 with the new Bee Stinger stabilizer and side bar


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

JDB9818 said:


> 2016 Elite Impulse 31. Black riser Kuiu Vias limbs and some awesome threads from Twisted X.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


sweet bow


----------



## Drenalin70 (Apr 17, 2008)

My I34 in Verde


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

enkriss said:


> View attachment 3687361


Great looking bow!


----------



## Tkhunter45 (Jan 14, 2012)

slodsm said:


> That's looks exactly like Cinamon Creek in Ft Worth. Just sayin.



I was about to say same thing


----------



## Cfoster5 (Jan 12, 2013)

Good looking bow


----------



## WhitetailAce (May 16, 2012)

Chill R - hunting bow
Conquest 4 (black) - 3D bow
Conquest 4 (custom paint) - indoor/field bow


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Here's my new impulse 31









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

80 pound Impulse 34. My favorite bow I've ever had the pleasure of standing behind.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## next30years (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Winston_7 (Jan 17, 2015)

Deadeye1205 said:


> 80 pound Impulse 34. My favorite bow I've ever had the pleasure of standing behind.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm a bowtech guy through and through but I love that camo on the elites!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Creefer17 (Oct 24, 2013)

My 2016 Obsession Phoenix XL.


----------



## beachlowkey (Mar 30, 2015)

Some really nice bows, I'm ready to start spending some coin here soon.


----------



## Just1More (Feb 4, 2014)

rodney482 said:


>


I love the bow color...But, what I really want to know is what PACK is that? I need one...

Hijack over...


----------



## GTOJoe (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks like the Kuiu Icon Pro 4200.


----------



## Doorny22 (Jul 9, 2010)

Deadeye1205 said:


> 80 pound Impulse 34. My favorite bow I've ever had the pleasure of standing behind.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Minus the purple limb dampners... This is a sick looking rig!!! Great picture


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Finally got it all set up. 
80# Halon 6 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

Ryjax said:


> Finally got it all set up.
> 80# Halon 6
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! What's the limb color? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Dam Ryjax that is a good lookin rig! Can you post pics of the limbs?


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

bighunterguy said:


> Nice! What's the limb color?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's a digital "snow" pattern











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

AK&HIboy said:


> Dam Ryjax that is a good lookin rig! Can you post pics of the limbs?


Thanks man! I post them right above this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

Deadeye1205 said:


> 80 pound Impulse 34. My favorite bow I've ever had the pleasure of standing behind.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be the color combo I would have went with if they offered it in the v-grip. Mine is all black.


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

Ryjax said:


> Finally got it all set up.
> 80# Halon 6
> 
> 
> ...


80#??? How'd you get that??? I want I want I want


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Deadeye1205 said:


> 80#??? How'd you get that??? I want I want I want
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


80# wake limbs. The wake and halon use the exact same limbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oppie56 (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## switchback2 (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## GutxPile (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lgreenslade3 (May 8, 2015)

My new BTX. Still need to get neon strings for it but I think it looks pretty good now!


----------



## ib_reel (Feb 6, 2010)

Bowhunteron72 said:


> View attachment 3617913


Great bow, but wow what an awesome bar!


----------



## GROSEN (Dec 29, 2014)

The Defiant is in :hello2:


----------



## unchainedCP (Nov 1, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

bump for later


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

Xcentric 7


----------



## cwsmigil (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## unchainedCP (Nov 1, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

switchback2 said:


> View attachment 3734194


What size stabilizers are these??? 15-12"??? Did you custom order?


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

View attachment 3840546


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doorny22 (Jul 9, 2010)

My new BEAST


----------



## bowhunter2002 (Feb 4, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

jmpk said:


> 2016 Xpedition Xception
> 
> View attachment 3617793


Awesome pic.


----------



## ARKSPYDER30 (Aug 7, 2014)

dt 29/70..


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

Here's my DefCon M6 which is enroute.







Have a matching Treelimb quiver and DCA 10 and 8 stab kit coming. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

Kuiu Victory


----------



## Bowtech1001 (Feb 4, 2016)

My bowtech carbon icon









Sent from my NX008HD8G using Tapatalk


----------



## bry181 (May 20, 2015)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## drturi (Jul 24, 2010)

Obsessions boys are here.


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

My Carbon Defiant 34


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

more pic


----------



## snopro176 (Oct 16, 2008)

Drenalin70 said:


> My I34 in Verde


Rugged Patriot and kuiu Verde, well done sir


TroyP said:


> View attachment 3627762





dnv23 said:


> Great looking bow!



Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## elkslayer14 (Dec 13, 2015)

Not the fastest. But she sure is a tack driver! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## offeringplate (Jan 31, 2016)

ARKSPYDER30 said:


> View attachment 3858673
> 
> 
> dt 29/70..


nice bow, what kind of bow stand is that?


----------



## Travman14701 (Jan 11, 2016)

My new defiant turbo 28/70


----------



## GROSEN (Dec 29, 2014)

Well when i got My CST a year ago i had it setup with a 10" Fuse stab and a Ultra Reast..

I hated the loading cycle on that rest so i got a trophy taker rest like most people with a CST and its great. 

Before i got my new Defiant my local dealer showed me the Fuse sidekick and told me he liked it on hes carbon bow so i got that too  I been shooting the hogg father sight for years and by now i'll think you know what setup this has turned out to be... Didn't even do it on purpose things just happened LOL. But my rig looks just like Cam Hanes CST and my boddys been giving me "a hard time" about it :set1_rolf2:

We was at the range the other day and when i went to pull arrows my boddy was tampering with my bow. And when i got back it had a sticker on it :lol3:

















:cheers:


----------



## Dieselmathews (Jan 8, 2013)

I34 soon to have black limbs.


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

View attachment 3866417
16' Obsession M7. Just got this bow last week. WOW, is the word to describe the ob!
Predator 3D camo


----------



## legolas_601 (Jan 25, 2016)

Deadeye1205 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you shoot CX sabre hunters? That's what I shoot.


----------



## bigblock534 (Aug 29, 2008)

Def-con 6 in ASAT camo..


----------



## leinen10 (Jan 4, 2012)

bigblock534 said:


> Def-con 6 in ASAT camo..


Wow that things awesome! What sight is that CBE?


----------



## bigblock534 (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks..That is the CBE Tek hybrid.


----------



## tbs (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## VAarrowslinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Deadeye1205 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wow. does that platinum color have to much glare to hunt with? I really like that!


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

AK&HIboy said:


> You better go buy one now while you still can!!!!!Ruuuuuuun!!!!lol Jk I've been married for 9 years and buy more bows now then 13 years ago before meeting my wife.Congratulations


He will learn, just keep buying new bows the same color as the last ones and she will never notice . Been working for me for years!!


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

legolas_601 said:


> Do you shoot CX sabre hunters? That's what I shoot.


No sir, Easton FMJ's and GT Pro Hunters


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goocher (Nov 6, 2011)

I have to say that Elite is putting out some beautiful stuff. A lot of these companies are making gorgeous stuff actually.


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

VAarrowslinger said:


> wow. does that platinum color have to much glare to hunt with? I really like that!


Not at all! You could hunt with it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigblock534 (Aug 29, 2008)

Def-con M7


----------



## James Teeslink (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

*Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo - view from the stand*


----------



## Xringer07 (Mar 22, 2007)

2016 Defiant 34


----------



## DeerCook (Jan 23, 2006)

DefCon 7 In Kryptic Typhon Been loving shooting this bow. Great addition to the collection!


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## DeerCook (Jan 23, 2006)

Realmfg, that looks sweet!! Love the Stab, and strings!!


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

DeerCook said:


> Realmfg, that looks sweet!! Love the Stab, and strings!!


Thanks, I'm really happy with it.










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## tpetrain (Nov 25, 2013)

Still on BREATHN's couch. Will be in my hands on Tuedsday!!!!!!! 28/65 360 grain arrow 301FPS.


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

AVENSTOKE said:


> My Carbon Defiant 34


Nice rig! Is that a 20" PP on the front???


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## Dan7168 (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Halon7 at local 3d shoot yesterday. Shoots a lot better than I can ever shoot it.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

realmfg said:


> Thanks, I'm really happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Realmfg,
Congrats...Thats a nice bow, 
FYI…. I have that same fireplace.. And At the time of the photo, it looks unused… Be prepared to be amazed.. Mine is 9 yrs old and is going strong with very heavy use...
WAAC


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

E35 v grip


----------



## gdluck413 (Apr 2, 2013)

I was going to say it looks like he still has his priorities right though, the bow is still next to him in bed. then I started looking, the sheets are pink, there is no way he had pink sheets being single J/K, stellar looking rig man!!



AZSpaniol said:


> Haven't found a bow that makes me want to get rid of my Prodigy. I wouldn't have the money anyway after buying the girlfriend (now fiancé) this.
> View attachment 3617385
> 
> But here is my rig.
> ...


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

gdluck413 said:


> I was going to say it looks like he still has his priorities right though, the bow is still next to him in bed. then I started looking, the sheets are pink, there is no way he had pink sheets being single J/K, stellar looking rig man!!


The sheets are red! Lol


----------



## GROSEN (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## C.Froehlich (Jul 30, 2015)

. And it's for sale!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C.Froehlich (Jul 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bk1320 (Apr 17, 2007)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## jerfb_3 (Feb 27, 2009)

Gamover06 said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Nice looking set up.


----------



## jerfb_3 (Feb 27, 2009)

love the orange


----------



## the learner (Jan 20, 2014)

nice


----------



## aeds151 (Feb 19, 2016)

That BR33 would make any lady happy. I gotta show my GF this one. She wants to try archery but when we look at bows she doesn't like all the camo looks. Pretty sweet bows here guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Obsession









Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Just got my Hogwire strings...


----------



## wstanley (Jan 21, 2008)

2X_LUNG said:


> Obsession
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking bow and even cooler strings!


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Thanks!!!!!! 

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## wstanley (Jan 21, 2008)

I shared a pic of my new 37 on the Elite forum, so I'll share it here as well.


----------



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

The Victory 37 is one sharp looking bow. Congrats!


----------



## Ronc80 (Feb 21, 2016)

Not as fancy as some of them here but it's mine and I like it


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Another...









Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## rok1167 (Sep 20, 2007)

offeringplate said:


> nice bow, what kind of bow stand is that?


looks like a homemade pvc contraption.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Another....









Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## GB3YO (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

My Obsession m7..









Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## skidge (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Philprop (Mar 7, 2015)

Ronc80 said:


> Not as fancy as some of them here but it's mine and I like it




Nice bow! But what's up with the hinge guard? Did it come upside down like that or is that something you did?


----------



## WMA HUNTER (Feb 19, 2012)

M7 










Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

this is awesome lovin this pic.

thanks guys/gals


----------



## azrael01 (Jan 3, 2016)

Pictures of bows we own or bows are are drooling helplessly over?
Bow I'm madly drooling over
Compound








Recurve


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

obsession K34




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungShooter93 (Feb 2, 2015)

While everyone is complaining about how they can't get theirs to tune I just got mine this week and couldn't be happier. Bullet holes and x's here!


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Ronc80 said:


> Not as fancy as some of them here but it's mine and I like it



Why isn't it fancy? Great bow. But you need to fix that hinge guard, its upside down, it caused derails on the arena 30.


----------



## Ronc80 (Feb 21, 2016)

Maybe this is why it has derailed once already and it has a noisy vibration I will look into it thanks. Just not all the flashy colors as some


----------



## Ronc80 (Feb 21, 2016)

It is upside down. I'm new to this but I'm wondering why the pro shop that set up my bow and the one that restrung it did not catch it. This I will check and I will fix it as soon as coffee is done thanks. Also will post pics of my kids bows


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Ronc80 said:


> It is upside down. I'm new to this but I'm wondering why the pro shop that set up my bow and the one that restrung it did not catch it. This I will check and I will fix it as soon as coffee is done thanks. Also will post pics of my kids bows




The pro shop probably caused it. Thats the reason I don't let people work on my stuff. If needed Bear will help out. Cheers


----------



## Ronc80 (Feb 21, 2016)

I started a thread in general archery forum with some questions help there would be great. It's the concerned thread


----------



## dcmom1998 (Jan 10, 2016)

Very nice bows one and all.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

Ronc80 said:


> It is upside down. I'm new to this but I'm wondering why the pro shop that set up my bow and the one that restrung it did not catch it. This I will check and I will fix it as soon as coffee is done thanks. Also will post pics of my kids bows


their was alot of those bows that came from the factory like that too.


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

My M7, predator 3-D camo. 52.3 lbs maxed out


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

YoungShooter93 said:


> View attachment 3916337
> View attachment 3916345
> 
> While everyone is complaining about how they can't get theirs to tune I just got mine this week and couldn't be happier. Bullet holes and x's here!


Same here!


----------



## Ronc80 (Feb 21, 2016)

My kids bows


----------



## Ronc80 (Feb 21, 2016)

My big baby thought she needed to be in the photo


----------



## miketheshooter (Dec 29, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

ex-wolverine said:


> obsession K34
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't get much cleaner than that! Beautiful bow Tom!


----------



## StringShooter (Jan 23, 2016)

Not the greatest picture but it's the only one I had on hand


----------



## chuchutoan (Dec 22, 2015)

Rize


----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

V37 Kuiu Vias 28", 65#










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

2016 Diamond Prizm
This thing shoots amazing.


----------



## Clocked92 (Apr 30, 2014)

2016 Hoyt Defiant 30.


----------



## Boxerguy8888 (Jan 20, 2015)

Clocked92 said:


> 2016 Hoyt Defiant 30.
> View attachment 3925610
> View attachment 3925618
> View attachment 3925626


I personally think hoyts carbon stuff is ugly as sin but this is a nice looking bow. I like that color

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## sethward15 (Oct 30, 2014)

Just got the last of my custom parts for my Elite Impulse 34 today! It has ABB platinum strings, Axcel sight, Saunders hyper glide, Torqueless custom grip, and the new Hamskea hybrid hunter rest!!! I love this bow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Dang that's fine!


----------



## Redwagon97 (May 27, 2013)

Got the Rival in December which is close enough to 2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerguy8888 (Jan 20, 2015)

Just picked up my obsession DefCon6 in Last Leaf Ghost camo. Will have better photos tomorrow but wanted to share. 

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerguy8888 (Jan 20, 2015)

Boxerguy8888 said:


> Just picked up my obsession DefCon6 in Last Leaf Ghost camo. Will have better photos tomorrow but wanted to share.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


Be nice if I put the photos!!























Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## DriveTacks (Jul 20, 2011)

AZSpaniol said:


> Haven't found a bow that makes me want to get rid of my Prodigy. I wouldn't have the money anyway after buying the girlfriend (now fiancé) this.
> View attachment 3617385
> 
> But here is my rig.
> ...


The Defiant was calling my name but I had similar priorities this year. Hopefully this one earns me a few bows 








I did just pic up a new CBE TEK hybrid for my Nitrum30 though!


----------



## tgtech (Sep 28, 2014)

my brand new elite i31

saved up my paper route money for about 8 month to get a 2016 bow.


----------



## LadyBowhunter12 (Jul 2, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerguy8888 (Jan 20, 2015)

tgtech said:


> View attachment 3958433
> 
> 
> my brand new elite i31
> ...


That's a nice bow.

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## tgtech (Sep 28, 2014)

Boxerguy8888 said:


> That's a nice bow.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


thank you.


----------



## chris51992 (Mar 26, 2015)

tgtech said:


> View attachment 3958433
> 
> 
> my brand new elite i31
> ...


This kid is going places....Gotta respect someone who appears to be as young as he is willing to work and save for things he wants. Keep it up man!!!!!


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

chris51992 said:


> This kid is going places....Gotta respect someone who appears to be as young as he is willing to work and save for things he wants. Keep it up man!!!!!


thanks tgtech is my son (15 years old)


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Boxerguy8888 (Jan 20, 2015)

Better photos of my new obsession Def Con 6. Last Leaf Ghost camo























Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyangler33 (Feb 19, 2016)

chris51992 said:


> This kid is going places....Gotta respect someone who appears to be as young as he is willing to work and save for things he wants. Keep it up man!!!!!


x2 keep it up dude!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Nice bow! I guess you got over being mad at Elite for offering the camo on the v-grip after you bought one...lol!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Perry24 said:


> Nice bow! I guess you got over being mad at Elite for offering the camo on the v-grip after you bought one...lol!


2nd 34 v grip camo. Sent the first back. Looked like my 2 year old daughter applied the camo to that one lol


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

nhns4 said:


> 2nd 34 v grip camo. Sent the first back. Looked like my 2 year old daughter applied the camo to that one lol


Oh, wow. Any pics of that?


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

nhns4 said:


> 2nd 34 v grip camo. Sent the first back. Looked like my 2 year old daughter applied the camo to that one lol



View attachment 3964161


did it look like this?


----------



## achaffin (Nov 18, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dren17 (Feb 9, 2009)

Impulse 34 V-Grip










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rythat1guymc (Jan 22, 2015)

Not agreat pic but this is my brand new Hoyt powermax gonna put an orange grip on it too


----------



## JFerraro375 (Jan 27, 2016)

Haven't seen many Mathews but since i finally received mine here's my Halon 6. Black Riser Lost Camo XD Limbs


----------



## bonecollector47 (Feb 12, 2011)

Halon 6 Stone tactical
Hogg father double pin
Hamdkea hybrid hunter pro
Easton d6 fmj
Axion stabilizer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## Clocked92 (Apr 30, 2014)

Boxerguy8888 said:


> I personally think hoyts carbon stuff is ugly as sin but this is a nice looking bow. I like that color
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I don't care for the look of the carbon bows either but when I saw the Aluminum Defiant I had to have one. And the Anodized Brown is an amazing color. It looks even better in person.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Via47126 (Dec 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devinrauch (Feb 18, 2013)

Via47126 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So sick


----------



## rebelxt (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## garypriceripped (Mar 23, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toxitalk (Feb 18, 2016)

Probably just me, but it's not the way the thing looks that important for me, it's the way it feels and the grouping on the target. Happy to use a stick, dipped in urine if it means I hit well, target end..

When I came back to archery. Made the decision to shoot recurve and something British. As not a massive budget ended up with a kg astron. Feels good and will be way better than I will be ever able to shoot... Just found it a pity that I could not find any arrow or vane makers in the uk....


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

garypriceripped said:


> View attachment 3979609
> View attachment 3979617
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Lol, i think we have the only pse's on here ha ha ha. Uhhh i cant stop laughing!!! My broke azzzz


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

And dont yall talk bad about my chikums..


----------



## cjhd00 (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## Dieselmathews (Jan 8, 2013)

Got my ying yang I34s setup. Just waiting on threads. Both 70# bows with v grip


----------



## temujen (Dec 2, 2014)

First outdoor range session since winter got really bad!


----------



## garypriceripped (Mar 23, 2013)

Building that set up broke my a**

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

georgiabuckdan said:


> Lol, i think we have the only pse's on here ha ha ha. Uhhh i cant stop laughing!!! My broke azzzz
> 
> View attachment 3981017
> 
> View attachment 3981025


You must roll right pasts my post. I have three of em lol. 

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## craightam53 (Apr 6, 2013)

Well, now I've seen my first bow porn!


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

*Some bows for you*

Here are some for you.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Suock (Jul 10, 2012)

My HyperEdge


----------



## arrowflinger73 (Jan 19, 2013)

Those Prime bows are the nicest looking bows (imo) they shoot really nice too


----------



## mattysloane (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## DJ Trout (Dec 12, 2007)

Hoyt Defiant


----------



## thlinks (Mar 20, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

Remember on Top Gun when the good guys get "good tone" on a MIG? That's what it's like when my pin lines up on the bullseye. 




Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 5harrahstar5 (Mar 23, 2016)

Waiting on my front bar to show up.


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

View attachment 4037394
View attachment 4037346
2016 Obsession M7. Predator 3D camo. 
Maxed out at 52.3 lbs.


----------



## nkrecker145 (Jan 30, 2011)

2016 Obsession Def Con M6








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

Gonna get me one of these.


----------



## Mr_Sasquatch (Jan 8, 2015)

Here is my new Obsession Phoenix XL


----------



## chubs247 (Mar 20, 2016)

*My Bowtech Carbon Knight and Diamond Outlaw*


----------



## lgreenslade3 (May 8, 2015)




----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

lgreenslade3 said:


> View attachment 4038746
> View attachment 4038754


Is that a grip or sideplates? Who made em?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lgreenslade3 (May 8, 2015)

bighunterguy said:


> Is that a grip or sideplates? Who made em?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They're side plates. they're made by torqueless grips. I love em


----------



## 5harrahstar5 (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

dnv23 said:


> Great looking bow!


 there are not many camo patterns that i like but i like this one a lot!!


----------



## scottforestlk (Feb 25, 2009)

Sighting my rise in at 60 yard's.


----------



## jstrike (Feb 18, 2010)

:cool2: wow that is an awesome looking bows.


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Solace*

My Athens Solace


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

My new Def con m7. Will be here thursday. Can't wait









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## chuchutoan (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

E35, Vias w\V-grip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBowhuntAZ (Apr 22, 2012)

Impulse 34


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

archer773 said:


> E35, Vias w\V-grip
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what was you're wait time?


----------



## Scott4Hunting (Feb 11, 2009)

My new Elite Impulse 31. Just got it this week. 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

kgtech said:


> what was you're wait time?


Less than a week. I want to say I ordered it on a Thursday or Friday. And I received a call that following Wednesday or Thursday that it had shipped for Elite.


----------



## elgringo (Feb 6, 2013)

Darton ds 4800


----------



## Peedy Wheels (Jan 16, 2016)

keep'em coming. Wow. :beer:


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

.....nothing to see here.....just a plain ol', outdated solocam......


----------



## gonfishin (Mar 30, 2016)

Not a 2016 but I'll be killing with it in 2016


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

Obsession M6 in Last Leaf Smoke.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## butch7446 (Aug 7, 2004)

Mathews Halon 28/60 .....HHA 5200X sight...Mathews qad HDX rest....dca stabilizer...custom strings.....


----------



## onemelo1 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hoyt Hyperedge















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## onemelo1 (Dec 13, 2009)

Bowtech Fanatic















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cmschops (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## jajennings (Feb 21, 2015)

lgreenslade3 said:


> View attachment 3617409


do you have a case for this halon and if so what one is it


----------



## scottforestlk (Feb 25, 2009)

onemelo1 said:


> Bowtech Fanatic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 Very Sweet looking bow's!!


----------



## onemelo1 (Dec 13, 2009)

scottforestlk said:


> 2 Very Sweet looking bow's!!


Tyvm

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## joopes83 (Mar 19, 2016)

Fanatic 1.0, vapor trail rest, bee stinger stabilizer, Davidson sight


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Couple 2016 Elites, the Impulse 31 and Victory 37


----------



## GROSEN (Dec 29, 2014)

Harvest Brown Defiant Turbo & Carbon Spyder ZT turbo hanging over the stairs at home









The kid got the prodigy in he's room


----------



## bwHUNTr12 (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Frank-the-5th (Apr 3, 2014)

Bought mine in 2016 so I suppose it counts. Best shooting bow I've ever had










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke Cool (Oct 16, 2015)

There's a lot of really nice bows in this thread. An archer's own personal work of art.

*2015 Bow Madness 32 ]*


----------



## mikehoyme (Nov 3, 2012)

My new APA Mamba M34


----------



## Boxerguy8888 (Jan 20, 2015)

mikehoyme said:


> My new APA Mamba M34
> View attachment 4134650
> View attachment 4134658


Very nice. I like that cable roller.

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morsoseth (Nov 11, 2012)

Not a 2016 but its as fast, quiet, and spot on as anything being made today.


----------



## devinrauch (Feb 18, 2013)

2016 elite energy 35 vgrip


----------



## Frank-the-5th (Apr 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Sea (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## Chris0801 (May 19, 2016)

Prime Rival, This years hunting rig


----------



## Critter218 (Sep 24, 2012)

My new Mathews no can HTR fully set up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dryfly24 (Apr 26, 2016)

2016 Elite Impulse 31 made perfect with the addition of a Torqueless Grip. Been doing much better with it since I put the T grip on. . .


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

My 2 new bows

Defiant Turbo


Podium 37


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

My Carbon Defiant 34's


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Few pics of my new rig...shot my best score ever today! +3.


----------



## timberelk (Jul 6, 2015)

RGV hunter said:


> Gonna get me one of these.



This at least deserves a repost lol


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

My Obsession M6 in Last Leaf Smoke.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## teket999 (Sep 15, 2015)

Not the greatest bow... I'm waiting on my Hoyt Power max Bone Collector edition to come in. Just 10 more days I hope...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## dcmom1998 (Jan 10, 2016)

Purple Addiction OBB with typhon limbs. CBE sight, DeadCenter Stabilizer.


----------



## GuntherChaconne (Mar 9, 2015)

dcmom1998 said:


> Purple Addiction OBB with typhon limbs. CBE sight, DeadCenter Stabilizer.


Nice colors on that little beast


----------



## GuntherChaconne (Mar 9, 2015)

RGV hunter said:


> Gonna get me one of these.


The most accurate bow that Matthews has ever made and these new Rages actually group better than field points and make bazooka sized holes


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

teket999 said:


> Not the greatest bow... I'm waiting on my Hoyt Power max Bone Collector edition to come in. Just 10 more days I hope...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! Enjoy it when finally gets home! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

My Lil slow cam with new threads









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## nswarcher (Apr 16, 2015)

2016 xpedition perfextion all black, 60lbs 29.5 draw.
Copper john dead nutz with dovetail, ripcord code red and bowfinger stab. Best 50 yard group ive ever shot


----------



## GROSEN (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## snort742 (Jan 5, 2008)

Xpedition Perfexion
View attachment 4338770


----------



## teket999 (Sep 15, 2015)

New Hoyt Powermax. 










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## lgreenslade3 (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

GROSEN said:


> View attachment 4334634


What Sitka pattern is this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## demontang (Nov 2, 2008)

Athens anthym in fusion green


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## The Arrow (Sep 26, 2014)

This is my Bug Out Bow, in case if there is a city evacuation, I can bug out quickly hehe.


----------



## Warshade (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Mandango1 (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> What Sitka pattern is this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i think they called it forest ground, i don't think they make it anymore. i have a hat and traverse shirt in it. it is like a cross b/w forest and open country.


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

V-TRAIN said:


> i think they called it forest ground, i don't think they make it anymore. i have a hat and traverse shirt in it. it is like a cross b/w forest and open country.


It's awesome. I wish they still made it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morsoseth (Nov 11, 2012)

2016 Mathews Halon 6 Yellow on Black.


----------



## Cbfastcar (May 19, 2015)

Just a day at the range


----------



## GROSEN (Dec 29, 2014)

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> What Sitka pattern is this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Optifade Ground forest. You can only get it in EU


----------



## 00rodney (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

2012 Strother Wrath still going strong. Just gave it a face lift with a green scheme this time. New Little John string and cables. Also all new dampening colors to match. Just have to get a new drop cord.


----------



## BKBow718 (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## BKBow718 (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## BKBow718 (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

16 obsession defcon m6


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

BKBow718 said:


> View attachment 4423882


Good looking bow

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

Impulse 34. Titanium riser.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

Znaint said:


> Impulse 34. Titanium riser.


Very clean!! I like


----------



## Heikross (Jun 27, 2012)

teket999 said:


> New Hoyt Powermax.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome looking rig man, and I love the sling. Where'd you get it, and what's the name of the green camo color used on the middle weave?


----------



## zSar (Jul 30, 2010)

2016 Mathews Halon 6 (Smoke)











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Bowpro-295 (Jul 30, 2013)

Obsession m7


----------



## Mandango1 (Dec 3, 2012)

carbon defiant 34


----------



## Oppie56 (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Da-Worm (Nov 3, 2009)

Halon 7 Stone


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

Podium 37


Defiant Turbo


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

natural.path said:


> At the risk of sounding really dumb....What is Bow Porn????


Bows with boobs. It's a new feature for 2016.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

*Carbon Air*

Just got it today!


----------



## momighty (Nov 19, 2011)

Still have some upgrading to do before the season.


----------



## teket999 (Sep 15, 2015)

Heikross said:


> Awesome looking rig man, and I love the sling. Where'd you get it, and what's the name of the green camo color used on the middle weave?


Got it off Amazon by Muddy River Gear - https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TCK3TZC/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

They have all sorts of designs.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## zSar (Jul 30, 2010)

2017 Mathews TRX 7












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Evolve 31


----------



## Wvumountaineer (Dec 31, 2013)

halon 32


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtmonster (Dec 15, 2011)

Smoked 2016 defcon m7


----------



## minnashooter (Jan 6, 2017)

AZSpaniol said:


> Haven't found a bow that makes me want to get rid of my Prodigy. I wouldn't have the money anyway after buying the girlfriend (now fiancé) this.
> View attachment 3617385
> 
> But here is my rig.
> ...


Im about to do the same. Good buy new bow. hello ring.


----------



## Basilej (Dec 21, 2005)

All my buddies complain about their wives,but not me. After 35 years of her putting up with me I'm her ticket to Heaven. Well I do complain about her driving..... congrats!


----------



## zSar (Jul 30, 2010)

Mathews HTX NoCam




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zSar (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbenefiel (Jan 26, 2017)

Love the Decree!!! I got it in 15'. Love it!! Went and tried Hoyt Pro Defiant and Mathews Halon 32 and still dont think i wanna make a change!


----------



## Auburn041962 (Aug 20, 2016)

2017 Mathews halon x comp


----------



## zSar (Jul 30, 2010)

2017 PSE Vendetta VX


----------



## dt4629 (Nov 10, 2016)

My rigs


----------



## sneakyhunter (Jul 24, 2014)

Awesome choice of bows there dt4629...wish I had the money and time to shoot all 5 bows like you.


----------



## lubiniecki60 (Jan 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurookami (Jan 22, 2017)

zSar said:


> 2017 Mathews TRX 7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shouldn't this be 2017 bow porn. Nice setup though.


----------



## dt4629 (Nov 10, 2016)

sneakyhunter said:


> Awesome choice of bows there dt4629...wish I had the money and time to shoot all 5 bows like you.


Thanks man. I work really really hard for them.


----------



## Owen007 (Jul 27, 2014)

Bump


----------



## mn.moose (Feb 11, 2013)

dt4629 said:


> My rigs


I see an obsession, elite, mathews, and a pse... but what is the first bow?


----------



## dt4629 (Nov 10, 2016)

mn.moose said:


> dt4629 said:
> 
> 
> > My rigs
> ...


Good eyes. First one is Reign 6


----------



## Raldridge03 (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Llano (Nov 5, 2016)

Titanium Elite is solid


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## bows4days (Jul 9, 2016)

Karbon said:


>


What stabilizer is that? Bow looks awesome bye the way!


----------



## bows4days (Jul 9, 2016)

What strings are those?


----------



## Aalopez75 (Jan 9, 2017)

Halon:mg:


----------



## KMR44K (May 17, 2016)

Supra ext. Smoothest shooting bow...


----------



## illustrated1 (Jun 16, 2011)

New (to me) Chill X. Love this bow!! Will post a pic of the Chill R when I get it set up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doorny22 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nail driver


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

dt4629 said:


> My rigs


all you need is a Hoyt & prime and you'll have a bow all major brands


----------



## Corkster (Dec 26, 2016)

Maverick 2, treelimb, CBE TEK hybrid 3, shadow stab, PSE roller glide


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

Halon X Pro:































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigblock534 (Aug 29, 2008)

Reign 7 in black ops


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucklehead! (Jun 11, 2017)

Lot of NICE rigs on here! I like it! Here's mine... there's been a handful of mods since this old picture but still pretty similar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenny134a (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

2016 Supra


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

iceman14 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everytime you post this, I get more and more jealous.... If I get back into indoor league this winter, I know what bow and color I'll be getting!


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

pseshooter84 said:


> Everytime you post this, I get more and more jealous.... If I get back into indoor league this winter, I know what bow and color I'll be getting!


Haha. I wasn't so sure I would like it until it showed up. I really dig it though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh man, I didn't even see that titanium one! Def the nicest looking bows I've seen. Do they shoot as nice as they look?


----------



## alphastrong2017 (Jun 25, 2017)

lgreenslade3 said:


> View attachment 3617409


Nice!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

pseshooter84 said:


> Oh man, I didn't even see that titanium one! Def the nicest looking bows I've seen. Do they shoot as nice as they look?


Not sure if your talking about mine but yes.









Shoots better than my Mathews Conquest 4 and that says a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah that's the one I was talking about. That one and the red supra are killer looking. How are the cams? They smooth all the way back or do they have a dump into the valley?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

pseshooter84 said:


> Yeah that's the one I was talking about. That one and the red supra are killer looking. How are the cams? They smooth all the way back or do they have a dump into the valley?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Mild dump. Nothing too aggressive. Smooth shooter but no speed demon. Holds well once stabs are weighted and balanced. Grip took some getting used to coming from a C4. I have an extremely short DL at 27.5". Although I do love the Supra, the Evolve 35 might have been a better choice speed wise. Back wall on the Evolve is a little gummy so a hinge release would work better, but that's not saying the Supra is faulty at all. I absolutely love it. Shoots better than any bow I've tried yet and is sick accurate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

PSE Evolve 35


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

pabuck said:


> PSE Evolve 35


That is sexy. OD Green right? Very righteous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

Robspartacus said:


> That is sexy. OD Green right? Very righteous
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!!! It is called Electric Lime, but not very electric, more like a dull lime!!! Gonna look good in the tree this fall!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

pabuck said:


> PSE Evolve 35


Love that bow. Very nice


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)




----------

